# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquafair Malaysia 2010

## barmby

I am starting this thread. Discussion, Preview, Review, Thoughts and photo sharing can be placed here

Cheers.



Click> Aquafair Malaysia 2010

----------


## Wackytpt

whose going?

----------


## Aquanoob

During the AQ aquascaping prize presentation, it was mentioned that Mr Amano will be present in the Auafair exhibition, and will have a seminar or talk on certain day. Thio said that he will/may get about 20 tickets to the event, anyone going?

----------


## barmby

I am going if Thio let me go  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

Any update on this?

----------


## Shadow

there is on the Malaysia site

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...light=aquafair

----------


## StanChung

Sounds like someone/something is holding you back.  :Smile:

----------


## williamng

> I am going if Thio let me go


Thio will never stop you as long as you promise to submit your scape for IAPLC2011.. :Opps: 

Sorry, that is what I say..

Just go  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

he so scare to submit, will he do it?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## williamng

> he so scare to submit, will he do it?


Please dont start another war.  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

It's the challenge thrown down. hahaha. Friendly competition is healthy.  :Laughing:

----------


## barmby

haha.. its ok

next year i buy another set of ADA bulbs, maybe will get to go? *quip*

----------


## genes

Got monnies can go already...

----------


## Corleone

I'm interested to go for it, maybe we should all do a group pool and head up together by coach.

----------


## Shadow

that a good idea and Stan probably can give advise which hotel closer to the convention center

----------


## barmby

Hi! Any Field Report?

----------


## Shadow

I'm trying to post my photos but somehow can't upload to AQ gallery.

----------


## Shadow

Change to normal mode instead of flash, problem solve.

Bellow are some of my photos, please forgive the quality  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

The Aquafair Aquascaping competition result

1st Stan chung


2nd Kevin Teoh


3rd Mr Yee


4th Calvin Chung


5th Nasir


6th Mazlan


7th Soo Yoon


8th Mohd Irwan


9th JC Wong


10th Kimson Ng

----------


## Shadow

Amano's seminar photos


Long Q waiting to enter the seminar




Amano explaining his Amason/Borneo/Africa/Japan photos. This is where his scaping idea come from 




Get ready for the scaping demo. Bring out the 3ft tank for Amano scaping demo




look at the number of plant species used for 3ft tank.... many....20+ species


Beautiful driftwood which you can't find in Signapore


ADA Japan crew preparing equipment

----------


## Shadow

Amano cutting the driftwood












Bunch of people admiring the finished scape

----------


## Saiberg

Wow.. Very nice.. Get to see mr. Amano in person...

----------


## ranmasatome

If beginners are looking at this.. please note how densely the tank is planted.
This tank is just being started up and look how many plants there are inside already! This.. is called planting densely right from the get go...it will help you in the long run. Of course, you don't need as many types of plants but the idea is to plant densely...even with just 1 type of plant.. you can do similar work. Great example.

----------


## neverwalkalone

Thanks for the pictures Robert.

Ya, I noticed that especially with the shot from the back - wow, that's really dense! That'll mean lots of pruning once they take root/start growing! Talk about being "kiasu" (afraid of loosing out/failing). There doesn't seem to be much of a slope in the substrate for 'depth', guess the height/type of plants make up for it to create the depth...

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for uploading the photos Robert!

----------


## Shadow

> There doesn't seem to be much of a slope in the substrate for 'depth', guess the height/type of plants make up for it to create the depth...


Someone was asking the same question, Amano said around 8cm at the back. I guess it is all depend on your scape.

----------


## barmby

Thank you so much Robert

----------


## genes

Nice series Robert! Amano has grown alot whiter!  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

7 persons do one tank. Do you think the tank will be nice? of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice lah...

----------


## StanChung

For wood scape the slope doesn't need to be very high unless you're making something like the No 2 scape.

Amano was very humorous throughout and honest to say you don't need a lot of the products that he was adding. You could still grow plants but with the products it would be faster. 3 months, imagine this scape 3 months later.  :Very Happy:  
Amano had requested the stem plants to be 45cm long so that you can see some result.

Side note: The translator is very good-. She is from the Japanese Embassy and a friend of Amano, unfortunately I did not catch her name.

Good to see Vinz and wife[?], Little Green Corners-Robert, William, Yeo, Sim, Vincent, Thio and many other there.

----------


## StanChung

More pictures here- 
Amano's Welcome
Competition Tanks
Aquafair Pictures
Aquafair Pictures 2

----------


## barmby

Thank you Stan ....this is from the other perspective..  :Smile:

----------


## StanChung

You're welcome Colin-it's been a dream to have Amano come for years but we never could muster the resources in previous years.

Video of the lecture from 3 cameras and a DVD of the lecture is being edited as we speak and copies would be made available as soon as it's done.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Thank you so much guys for the great coverage!!! I really wish that I could be there ^_^"

----------


## Navanod

Congrats to Stan!! That anti-gravity rock is really powderful  :Smile: 

Personally, my favorite tank is the one in 6th place...the sense of depth and distance is there although I guess it lost points for not having a flat soil-line in front!
3rd place is also amazing for being able to combine rock and wood so seamlessly...I'm totally lost when it comes to wood scapes.

----------

